# حساب تكاليف تحويل منزل ليعمل بالكامل بالطاقة الشمسية



## مدحتكو (26 مايو 2012)

*نظراً لأهمية الموضوع قررت عرضة كموضوع منفصل
وعلي الخبراء مراجعة الحسابات ومناقشتها


مخطط لتحويل منزل ليعمل بالكامل بالطاقة الشمسية مع حساب التكاليف





**http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMiqVa6xnXI*
* 
وتفضلو بقبول فائق الاحترام*


----------



## ابن المكلا (25 يونيو 2012)

اشكرك اخي على هذه الدراسة الشاملة ولكن ماذا لو ان معي مزرعة واريد استبدال محرك الديزل الذي يدير المضخة بموتور يعمل على الطاقة الشمسية وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## مدحتكو (2 يوليو 2012)

*عزيزي ابن المكلا

مرحباً بك وباستفسارك

لابد من معرفة قدرة المضخة لكي تقوم بالحسابات

ملحوظة أخري لابد من ان يكون الـ inverter ذي موجة جيبية كاملة وليس موجة مربعة حتي لا يحدث زنه في الموتور ولا يخرب بعد فترة بسيطة*


----------



## bmw1 (4 يوليو 2012)

الف الف شكر لك اخي الكريم الله ينور عليك


----------



## mobilelife (14 يونيو 2013)

فديو جميل جميل جداااا ،، عندي ماحظه على موضوع حساب الالواح الشمسيه 


كما هو واضح، حجم النظام الشمسي =5400 وات ،، اللوح الشمسي ينتج 110 وات /م2 ،،، وبالتالي ناتج قسمة حجم النظام على 110 وات = المساحه المطلوبه والتي هي 49 م2 ،،،،


لمعرفة عدد الالواح الشمسيه تستطيع ان تقسم حجم النظام الشمسي 5400وات على الطاقه التي ينتجها اللوح الشمي ،،،

ولكن يبدوا ان حجم اللوح الشمسي في الفيديو = 0.5م2 ... اذا كنت تستخدم حجم اكبر كان افضل للتقليل من تكاليف التركيب واستغلال امثل للوقت .. مثلا اذا استخدمت 230 وات لوح شمسي فان عدد الالواح سوف يكون 5400 على 230 = 24 لوح شمسي


----------



## مدحتكو (18 يونيو 2013)

mobilelife قال:


> فديو جميل جميل جداااا ،، عندي ماحظه على موضوع حساب الالواح الشمسيه
> 
> 
> كما هو واضح، حجم النظام الشمسي =5400 وات ،، اللوح الشمسي ينتج 110 وات /م2 ،،، وبالتالي ناتج قسمة حجم النظام على 110 وات = المساحه المطلوبه والتي هي 49 م2 ،،،،
> ...



*
السلام عليكم اخي الكريم

تحية احترام وبعد

واضح انك درست الموضوع جيدا

كلامك صح ومضبوط ولكن الألواح التصنيع المنزلي بتكون ثقيلة جدا لو اصبحت قدرتها كبيرة

وان شاء الله المرة القادمة سأجعل اللوحين لوح واحد 110 واط

تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## mobilelife (18 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي مدحت .. سعيد بردك الجميل بجمال مواضيعك .. لقد شاهدت الفيديو من البدايه وحتى النهايه وأعجبت به إعجاب شديد جدا .. عمل جبار بكل ما تعنيه الكلمه من معنى 

أريد أن أطلب منك طلب .. لدي الأنطمه الشمسيه المحموله وأريدك أن تعمل لها فيديو باللغه العربيه التعريف بها وطريقة عملها ومميزاتها .. الخ ... هل ممكن تتعاون معي في هذا الموضوع وسوف أكون في بالغ الإمتنان ..


----------



## saeed2000yamin (2 أغسطس 2013)

اعتقد انه غير مجدييييييييييييي


----------

